# Incoming Blood Angels!!



## soots12 (Dec 27, 2008)

So i got an email from GW about the release of Blood Angels

heres the link 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=9900051a


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I got my hard copy today.

Does that make me special?


----------



## soots12 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes 
I get mine tomorrow morning... Can't wait


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I got mine thursday and not from GW, is that twice as special?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> I got mine thursday and not from GW, is that twice as special?


No, 'cause I've had mine for two weeks, I just finally got the hard copy today.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> No, 'cause I've had mine for two weeks, I just finally got the hard copy today.


mines a proper hard copy


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have yet to find the "Mephiston not joining units" rule.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> I have yet to find the "Mephiston not joining units" rule.


He's not an Independent Character, so he can't join units.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

He doesn't? Muahahahaha. Go forth and destroy arjac! Lol


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

As i was back home, looking at all these nice new BA goodies, something cought my eye.
In the background in the box-art on all the boxes, Ball-pred, DC-comp and Sang's , there are a "statue" of a kind i have not noticed before.
Could we be looking forward to something new " statue-scape" ?
Or is it a fake ?


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> He doesn't? Muahahahaha. Go forth and destroy arjac! Lol


I predict Arjac (and his squad) dying like bitches to Meph. S10, power weapon attacks hitting on 3+? Yes please.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

5th ss terms with arjac would decimate morphiston. He can't kill them all on the charge and he can't insta kill arjac, with counter attack they are getting to land a massive amount of hits on him so he wouldn't last. One on one he would devistate Arjac but with his buddies they can take him down.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I disagree. At T6 and W5, with an initiative of 7, WS7, and S10 and A5 (on charge), he's going to rape. Especially considering that unless you roll under 6 on a pair of dice, Mephy get's to re-roll all to hit and to wound rolls during combat.

Yeah.

Owned.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, against the arjac terminator dedcated ind character killer squad mophiston would lose. Seeing as how they block his attack on a 3+ and the moment they land a hit he is fighitng with I1 it would be the end of him. Of his 5 attacks alot of them getting blocked and against arjac his WS is irrelevant. Not saying that after there would be much left of the squad but since I have them in a crusader they are getting the charge and with luck he will have one less wound after I throw the hammer down his mouth.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> 5th ss terms with arjac would decimate morphiston. He can't kill them all on the charge and he can't insta kill arjac, with counter attack they are getting to land a massive amount of hits on him so he wouldn't last. One on one he would devistate Arjac but with his buddies they can take him down.


Keep in mind that Meph would attack first, and I'm pretty sure he has 6 attacks on the charge, maybe it's 7? (Can't remember if he's 4 or 5 base). Does Arjac have EW? The 3++ might save a few of them, but a fair amout will die before they even get to swing. To be fair, they will have a decent chance to wipe Meph out after that. No invul save ftl.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

He has 5 on the charge and ya, he has EW. If it's a space wolf it is safe to assume it has EW. I think 2 will die on average.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

He does NOT have EW.

Meph would win. Looking at both profiles, Meph wouldn't just win, he'd ruin the lot of them.

On charge he has 5 attacks, btw.

I7, so he attacks first anyway, even if the wolves charged. So let's play it through...

Wolves charge

Meph goes first. Attacks. Hits on 3's, and considering that Arjac's Ld is 9, he has to roll under 5 on two dice or Meph gets to re-roll all failed to hit AND to wound dice. So he has to hit on 3's, S10 means wound on 2's, no armour save. That's alot of death.

WS is 5 for Arjac, so you're hitting on 5's. Wound on 2's. Hitting on 5's with marines and wound on... what... 6? Yes. 6's. Meph saves those on 2's - so you're more or less only fighting him with arjac.

So you get a couple of wounds that go. If you didn't land any 5's rolling to hit with Arjac - YOU ARE GOING TO DIE. (you will also just have foolishly thrown away a bunch of points, risking everything on rolling at least one 5, followed by a 2. Not good odds).

If you DID hit him with arjac, then you get to go again, BEFORE YOU DIE.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

He does have EW he hits on 3 because he has a wolftail talisman. Get the damn codex. Oh and btw I was just saint it could not that I would use them. I would just send a but load of crap units at it and forget about the bastard for the rest of the game.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Care to point out where it says that he has EW?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

meh Meph is good, but hes not that hard to kill really, if he goes it alone he will *die*, enough AP2 shots will kill him quite easily, and he really doesn't like being hit by anything ignoring armour saves.

for example if he ran alone into a squad of 6 terminators (3 claws and 3 hammer+shields) I predict a very tough fight for him alone to handle, and cheaper than him to take, and no character for his gaze to work on.

no invun+no EW=no threat

so if he attacks those terminators hitting on 3+ he'd probably kill maybe 0-1 terminator, those 3+ saves pretty much make all that str worthless.

but in return the hammer terminators hitting on 4+ (not 5+ since it not double plus 1) might cause 2-3 wounds and the claws 2-3 wounds as well, thats bye bye mephiston, killed by player error in thinking he is a monster.

against anything with no power weapons he is a monster, once he hits something with invuns and power weapons he dies, simple as.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Read his entry in the oher sections. He has saga of the bear which grants him EW.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Right... Meph is good don't get me wrong, but he can't take on TH SS Termies with no invuln. I can't remember if he has EW, but im sure he does. 
Arjac in a squad of 4 extra termies with TH SS one or two will die... lets say the get there counter attack. meaning 9 attacks hitting on 4's and wounding on 2's then Arjac with 4 attacks hitting on 3's wounding on 2's... on the strikes back Meph is dead...
There are much better things in the BA then him...


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

"Care to point out where it says that he has EW?"
If you actually READ his entry in his equipment i think he has saga of the bear giving him EW. :victory:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

This absolutely reeks of multi-accounting... but whatever...

Yes, I agree, there are way better options than Mephiston in the 'dex. At 250 points, it's seriously debatable whether or not he would ever be worth it without an invulnerable save, eternal warrior, or IC status.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

gen.cross said:


> I can't remember if he has EW, but im sure he does. .


mephiston does not, so all you really need is a force weapon and some luck, maybe in a terminator armoured libby with shield


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, that isn't my account dude, he just riled my name. Lol jk


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

Actually it seems to me that he is a shock unit. 
He can only benefit him self, so it makes him not so great for that many pts. (actually he might be useless in some games)
Death company Dreads are amazing, that flier is great also since its a assault Vehicle, Sangs are ok, FNP all around. the characters are good, but the rest of the army is much better.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

But if Mephy can't join a unit and doesn't have an invulnerable save then why would anyone in their right mind take the guy? Oh wait... whats this with T6 W5? Nurgle Daemon Princes have T6 and even they have 4 wounds... and they are Monstrous Creatures... and lets not get into the rest of his statline. And he has spells too right (Warptime included)? And a Force Weapon (the guy who can instant-kill the C'tan appears!)? And a Psychic Hood? But he still can't fly, right? Thats a relief. 250 points? Can't join a unit? No EW? Wow, thats sure going to balance things out. :/


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

He has the wings of sanuinius which counts as a jump pack I think. He doesn't have any psykic power that are effective at range that I recall although I could be wrong. He really isn't worth his points though tbh. I can send 50 conscripts in and tie him up for the rest of the game. He just isn't worth his points unless of course you are fighting elite armies but even then you run the risk of him being shot to hell at range. Personaly I would just think about spending the points on somthing else.


----------



## gen.cross (Mar 26, 2010)

the only powers he has only effects him, he isn't as good as he once was. 
you could take 2 Death Company Dreads that can have X amount of attacks for the same or less pts. thats what I would invest in to be honest two of them and 3 scoring units and a Mob of Death company... thats hard as a rock


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You guys miss the whole point... for 250 points I buy Ahriman... or a Bloodthirster if I had a Daemon army... and neither of them are even nearly as effective as the new Mephy... sure you can buy lots of other things instead, but if I were supposed to face Mephy, I'd have to act as if he were a Nurgle DP with Wings and Warptime and a S10 Force Weapon with 6-7 attacks. And I don't care if he doesn't have EW, he has T6 meaning that even if I shove a Demo Cannon in his face hes not going to die, nor will the usual bolter storm work because I wound him on a 6+ and he laughs on a 2+, and with his I7, I won't send anything against him. Meaning that my Oblits will be busy shooting Lascannons at him (which they suck at, at least for me), but if my opponent has anything in between his ears then he'll give the guy a cover save, which is pretty easy, since hes an Infantry model the size of a regular Space Marine, which makes his no-inv. save issue ridiculous. I'm not crying broken or anything, I'm just shocked at what 5th ed codexes keep getting for 250-275 points.

But the main reason why I'm not worried is because there isn't a single BA player in my LGS. :grin:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

He is the Lord of Death, tbf.

Couldn't have a model in the entirety of 40k called "THE Lord of Death", and let it be a pussy.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Nah. Death company dreads are not worth it either IMO. You opponent can just run them around the field for the entire game. Just go with reg units or Dante.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

They could, but they get drop pods, don't they?

Pods are gna give issues if they have a dread in it with a pair of blood talons...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> He is the Lord of Death, tbf.
> 
> Couldn't have a model in the entirety of 40k called "THE Lord of Death", and let it be a pussy.


Abaddon is supposed to be the daily nightmare of the High Lords of Terra, and yet for 275 points you get an angry Termi Lord that yells at you impotently, being outside of charge range and his Land Raider. The point is that the Lord of Death could be 300 points instead of just 250. Just sayin'.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Abbadon would kill Meph in one turn of combat. Just sayin'


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Abaddon has I6, and even with his 4+ inv save, hes not going to survive the 5-6 wounds Mephy would inflict on him every turn. Plus if Abby rolls a one he falls on his nose and wounds himself and doesn't hit. A lot depends on the dice (no shit) but I'm pretty sure Mephy is more likely to win than Abaddon.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Dude, Mophiston only has 5 attacks on the charge if memory serves, with a 4+ there is no way in the fucking hubs of hell he could land 6 wounds. Abbadon wound rape Mophiston.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hahahahaha, no way. Abbadon is a monster, and would slaughter him.

He has I6, so he goes last, so let's have a look at what happens. Let's assume that Mephy charges, just for arguments' sake.

Mephy has an equal WS to Abbadon, and has A5 on charge - so hits on 4's. That's half of his attacks hitting, statistically, so let's round up. Let's say that 3/5 hit. He has S10, so wounds on 2's. Let's assume that they all wound....

He saves invul on 4+ and has EW, so half the wounds save (again round up), so he takes 1 wound. That's him with 3 left.

Now it's Abbadon's turn:

He rolls to see how many attacks he gets, which is 4+D6. Let's say that it's 50/50 and he gets half of his attacks, which is 4+3=7. It's the median, so good for the argument.

7 attacks, hits on 4's, which is half. Let's round up again (I've rounded up for both of the characters, so it's fair, btw) and say he lands 4 hits. S8 daemon weapon, so he wounds on 2's and re-rolls failed wound rolls - so he passes them all. That's Mephiston DEAD next turn.

NO QUESTION. DEAD.

The only way he could win is if he got ALL high dice rolls, and Abbadon got all very low dice rolls. Let's face it, it's never going to happen.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You forgot Mephy's Warptime. And the reality, in which 4+ doesn't mean 50% chance of success, just what is says: a 4+. 

But we're getting far away from what I wanted to point out, so lets just forget about the whole thing. I just can't believe that a Space Marine Librarian, no matter how awesome he is, has T6 and W5. Seriously, thats just one wound short of a Carnifex... whatever, I'm not going to bump into any BA players in my LGS so I'll be spared of at least one 5th ed Codex. ... (I really need to go to sleep now...)


----------



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

Meph has a pistol and a force sword so 6 attacks on the charge, fyi. Unless I missed something in the Codex or BRB:grin:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I dunno what the hell "warptime" is, but he doesn't have it. If you roll a dice, you have a 50% chance of getting 4+, so if you roll 4 dice, statistically, 50% of them will be 4+. That's half. Simple maths.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Truefaith said:


> Meph has a pistol and a force sword so 6 attacks on the charge, fyi. Unless I missed something in the Codex or BRB:grin:


Correct!

Which makes me smile even more when I look over at my half-finished Mephiston conversion...


----------



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

Meph has 3 psychic powers. You can use them all in one turn. 

Warptime is the CSM power that lets you reroll hits and wounds. One of Meph's power lets him reroll hits, very simple. 6 attacks, 3 hit, reroll 1-2more hit, simple math really.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Mephy also has transfixing gaze, which is applicable to Abbadon, too!

If abbadon rolls under 6 on two dice, then it doesn't work. However, if he fails that roll, then Mephy re-rolls all hits and wounds, too.

Not that it would make much of a difference.

Either way, Abbadon would still ruin the shit out of him :X


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh yes I forgot about his pistol. Oh well, like sang said, really doesn't matter abbadon will still paint his pricy ass all over the wall. Lol


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> He does NOT have EW.
> 
> Meph would win. Looking at both profiles, Meph wouldn't just win, he'd ruin the lot of them.
> 
> ...


This whole quote is wrong on so many levels. It's like you haven't read the rulebook much less the codexs you are trying to talk about.

First, Transfixing gaze will do nothing to Arjac or his squad of SS Termies. It only affects ICs which Arjac is not so Meph cannot target individually him either. Who really cares about str 10 when you have 3++ invul saves. Even if Arjac was an IC, transfixing gaze would still only apply to him and not the rest of his squad.

Second, WS 5 vs WS anything never hits on 5s. The rule is double +1 to reach hits on 5s. So if he was WS 4 he would need 5s to hit WS9, which Mep is not close too. As it is, Arjac is WS 5 and never needs worse then a 4+ to hit and with his necklace he never needs more then a 3+.

Third, any hit by a Term or Arjac in CC, Meph cannot save like you mention saying Meph saves on a 2+. He has no invul so he cannot save.

So assuming Meph charges he gets 6 attacks, of which 4 hit, we will say 4 wounds, and 3 are saved, meaning he kills 1 Termy.

Arjac and the Termies attack back. Arjac gets 4 attacks, hits on 3s due to wolf tooth necklace (4s even if he didn't have it, not 5s). That's 3 hits, 3 wounds, no saves. Meph took 3 wounds.

Then the remaining 3 termies, 6 attacks, need 4s to hit, so 3 hit, str 8 vs toughness 6, need 2s to wound, we will say 2 more wounds (to cover the odd one in 6 to wound rolls between the terms and arjac), no saves. Meph dead.

Obviously luck on rolls can swing this either way, but it would be an amazing stroke of luck for Meph to take this unit on and somehow win.

Edit: I forgot to factor in counter charge, assuming they get the counter, it pretty much puts the nail in the coffin for ole Mephy.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

gen.ahab said:


> Nah. Death company dreads are not worth it either IMO. You opponent can just run them around the field for the entire game.


I'd love to see how, everyone seems to think rage suddenly means your units become impossible to control and that your opponent can easily take advantage of it.

the truth is of course thats a load of bullshit, it could only happen if the person using the units with rage is the biggest thick headed moron in the entire galaxy and there opponent is willing to sacrifice a unit for the entire game making a dreadnought chase them.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> it could only happen if the person using the units with rage is the biggest thick headed moron in the entire galaxy and there opponent is willing to sacrifice a unit for the entire game making a dreadnought chase them.


On a small table it can be pretty hard, but on a larger table it can be pretty easy to do. And as an opponent I would sacrifice an entire cheap squad just to keep that thing occupied.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Oh yes I forgot about his pistol. Oh well, like sang said, really doesn't matter abbadon will still paint his pricy ass all over the wall. Lol


It's "Prissy".


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am aware. Pircy is faster and is easier to type into my iphone but if you would like me to include the extra letter I will. lol I apologize, I had no idea it meant that much to you. :laugh:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

asianavatar said:


> On a small table it can be pretty hard, but on a larger table it can be pretty easy to do. And as an opponent I would sacrifice an entire cheap squad just to keep that thing occupied.


then I'll shoot the cheap squad with baals, devvies or tacticals etc, cheap squad usually = small squad that dies to a sneeze.


----------

